
Amazon clinches deal to buy Middle East online retailer Souq.com - phn
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-souq-com-m-a-amazon-com-idUSKBN16Z0Q1
======
phn
What I find interesting is that they decided to stick with amazon despite
there being a supposedly larger offer from a local group.

I wonder if that offer was to try and raise the stakes or they just decided
amazon was a better fit for them in terms of mission/value/whatever.

